# Ellipse in SketchUp



## SketchUp Guru (30 May 2010)

This may be too basic for everyone here but I'll post the link anyway. I had a request to show how to draw an elliptical table top in SketchUp. Here's the way I did it.


----------



## mailee (30 May 2010)

Hmm, not quiet basic Dave. I followed you fine right up until you had the doughnut shape but then lost you filling in the middle? Not quiet sure how you did that? Sorry if I am being a bit thick here.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 May 2010)

Sorry to lose you on that. After I deleted the vertical face on the inside of the donut, I got the line tool and traced along a line segment on each of the interior elliptical edges. That "heals" the missing faces on the top and bottom.


----------

